# Simply Nourish?



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I think the amount of glucosamine is negligible and likely isn't enough to have any benefit. Add your own salmon oil in the future. I would suggest feeding an adult food when you decide to wean your puppy from the breeder's food to another kibble. Remember to wait about 3 weeks before trying a change. Too much stress on a puppy will cause gastric issues. 

I looked at Petsmart and a 30 lb bag of food is $47.99 for the Nourish. I would suggest some other foods before I would feed the SN. Take a look at Taste of the Wild, Earthborn, Purina Pro Plan, Solid Gold, Evangers, Natural Balance which are all in the same price range. Best of luck! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MomMom (Mar 29, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Keragold (May 9, 2008)

I agree about the Glucosamine/Chondroitin levels. The levels in any food other than a prescription diet are not therapeutic and if you want to include them in your dog's diet, you should supplement. Whatever is in the diet is only a booster.


----------



## smithfamily (Dec 17, 2012)

CarolinaCasey said:


> I
> 
> I looked at Petsmart and a 30 lb bag of food is $47.99 for the Nourish. I would suggest some other foods before I would feed the SN. Take a look at Taste of the Wild, Earthborn, Purina Pro Plan, Solid Gold, Evangers, Natural Balance which are all in the same price range. Best of luck!
> 
> ...


Is there something about SN that you don't particularly like? I looked at the ingredients on the adult food and don't see anything that seems too terrible, but I'm still trying to learn about different foods. What, in particular, makes you say you would pick a different brand? Thanks!


----------



## smithfamily (Dec 17, 2012)

I should have mentioned that I just switched our puppy (15 weeks) over to Nutrisource Adult, but I don't feel like I know enough yet to determine what are really quality ingredients. I had decided that I would like to stay on the low side for calcium (under 1.7) and protein (mid 20s) and didn't really want corn, wheat or by-products. What else do we need to know?


----------



## smithfamily (Dec 17, 2012)

After looking at the label again, I'm starting to think maybe the problem with Simply Nourish is the lower protein and fat content. Feel free to correct me if that's wrong.


----------

